# Horsey Car Boot Sales?



## Macmurry (25 February 2017)

Does anyone know of any horsey car boot sales coming up soon around the Edinburgh area ?


----------



## Jnhuk (25 February 2017)

yes there are regular ones west lothian but think seen advert for one coming up east lothian on facebook - ran by NLRC  next weekend in north berwick


----------



## Jnhuk (3 March 2017)

There is also one at Rockrose equestrian in April


----------

